# nothin



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

i think this past hunting season had to be the worst i missed countless deer because of a faulty scope and havent been able to find anything to shoot almost makes me sick how much time i put in to the woods to get nothing out of it  , how did all you fine hunters season go  :beer:


----------



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

oh yea it was a blast but you know its nice to get somethin out of it , :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Sorry to hear that man. My buddies always say how dumb I am for putting more money into a scope then the gun.... but more then once they have used my backup gun as there $100 scopes fog, or are off.


----------



## marshman (Jul 8, 2005)

This past season really stunk in Wisconsin. They have regulated us right into the ground! Seventy eight pages in the regulations. So many different seasons the past few years. Most people I talked to didn't see much this year. I've been in the same stand for 17 years now, I used to see 30-40 deer a day. I'm now down to 0-4.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Mulie hunting in Western ND was a blast, the deer I shot wasn't the bruiser I was hoping for, but the hunt was great! I went 1-3 this year, didn't fill my bow tag or my extra doe tag as knee surgery slowed me down the last month of the season. Don't know if there will be enough back straps and tenderloin to last me till next year. Might have to try squirrel and rabbit, any one ever tried coyote? :-?


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Sorry to hear that man. My buddies always say how dumb I am for putting more money into a scope then the gun.... but more then once they have used my backup gun as there $100 scopes fog, or are off.


X2 on that one :beer:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

ya a gun is only as accurate as the scope, or the shooter


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Why it is called hunting and not killing.

*I had a great firearm season and never fired a shot.*Adverage 6:00 am temp was 28.8F. Highest was opening day at 41F, rain all day. Sunday the 16th rain half the day then 4 inches of snow and a total for the season was 9 inches.
Lowest temp was a tie the 21st @ 19F and the 23d.
Adverage Number of deer sighted was 9 a day. Highest was a tie, 22 on the 21st and the 26th.
Lowest was zero on the 28th. Dog house # 2 blind this year isn't so good. I feel it is the dogs have ran the deer out of that area since I saw dogs every time I sat in that blind.
Best blind is the PVC pipe blind sitting in a old fence row next to a woods and a over grown field. Second best is Dog house #1 sitting on a ridge over looking the creek and low lands.

Seen 4 antlered bucks, a spike, 2 four points and a very nice one for an instant. Hope to see him again during ML season.

Won't mention the number of fence sitting hunters I seen

*Had a great Muzzle loader season too and never fired a shot.*
2008 Muzzle loader season Dec 5th thru Dec 21st. Lower Michigan 
Average 6:00 am temp was 21.6F. Highest was Dec. 15th at 48F with rain. Lowest was Dec 20th at 3F with snow flurries. 
We got a total of 12.8 inchs of snow during the season

Average number of deer seen per day was 7. I was not able to hunt complete days for the entire 17 days. T'is the season to Christmas shop ya know. I also took Kares dad to his doctors appointments a couple of snow days. 
Most seen in a day was 23 on Dec. 12th, was snowing hard and the deer had been driven from the corn field by some other hunters. 
Least seen was 1 on Dec. 5th, was a windy day so I felt they were laying up in the corn fields. None of the corn field in the area have been harvested as I had hoped would happen before the season started. Appears the price of corn has dropped and the fee for drying has increased so the farmers are only harvesting as their own dryers become open.

My quick build blind was the best this season.

The pvc blind second best dog house #2 was third. Didn't hunt dog house # 1 much as the zippers froze shut. 
Never seen one racked buck the entire season. Lots of button bucks though. Some had stubs over an inch long it appeared.

Never seen another hunter. Heard them driving a corn field however.

I loaded my 54cal Muzzle loader on Nove 14th and never unloaded at again till Dec, 23d.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Why it is called hunting and not killing.

*I had a great firearm season and never fired a shot.*Adverage 6:00 am temp was 28.8F. Highest was opening day at 41F, rain all day. Sunday the 16th rain half the day then 4 inches of snow and a total for the season was 9 inches.
Lowest temp was a tie the 21st @ 19F and the 23d.
Adverage Number of deer sighted was 9 a day. Highest was a tie, 22 on the 21st and the 26th.
Lowest was zero on the 28th. Dog house # 2 blind this year isn't so good. I feel it is the dogs have ran the deer out of that area since I saw dogs every time I sat in that blind.
Best blind is the PVC pipe blind sitting in a old fence row next to a woods and a over grown field. Second best is Dog house #1 sitting on a ridge over looking the creek and low lands.

Seen 4 antlered bucks, a spike, 2 four points and a very nice one for an instant. Hope to see him again during ML season.

Won't mention the number of fence sitting hunters I seen

*Had a great Muzzle loader season too and never fired a shot.*
2008 Muzzle loader season Dec 5th thru Dec 21st. Lower Michigan 
Average 6:00 am temp was 21.6F. Highest was Dec. 15th at 48F with rain. Lowest was Dec 20th at 3F with snow flurries. 
We got a total of 12.8 inchs of snow during the season

Average number of deer seen per day was 7. I was not able to hunt complete days for the entire 17 days. T'is the season to Christmas shop ya know. I also took Kares dad to his doctors appointments a couple of snow days. 
Most seen in a day was 23 on Dec. 12th, was snowing hard and the deer had been driven from the corn field by some other hunters. 
Least seen was 1 on Dec. 5th, was a windy day so I felt they were laying up in the corn fields. None of the corn field in the area have been harvested as I had hoped would happen before the season started. Appears the price of corn has dropped and the fee for drying has increased so the farmers are only harvesting as their own dryers become open.

My quick build blind was the best this season.

The pvc blind second best dog house #2 was third. Didn't hunt dog house # 1 much as the zippers froze shut. 
Never seen one racked buck the entire season. Lots of button bucks though. Some had stubs over an inch long it appeared.

Never seen another hunter. Heard them driving a corn field however.

I loaded my 54cal Muzzle loader on Nove 14th and never unloaded at again till Dec, 23d.

 Al


----------



## trikortreat (Dec 10, 2008)

marshman said:


> This past season really stunk in Wisconsin. They have regulated us right into the ground! Seventy eight pages in the regulations. So many different seasons the past few years. Most people I talked to didn't see much this year. I've been in the same stand for 17 years now, I used to see 30-40 deer a day. I'm now down to 0-4.


what part of wisconsin you huntin in?


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

marshman said:


> This past season really stunk in Wisconsin. They have regulated us right into the ground! Seventy eight pages in the regulations. So many different seasons the past few years. Most people I talked to didn't see much this year. I've been in the same stand for 17 years now, I used to see 30-40 deer a day. I'm now down to 0-4.


MArshman what regulations caused you to not to see deer? I was just wondering I live in minnesota and well i wish we had more. I wish we had an earn a buck. Like some zones there or a point restiction, or even a lottery. Minnestota has a potential, but were I hunt everyone has the moto if i dont shoot it someon else will. Which mean they shoot anything that moves. Which I dont like. I know its not all about trophy hunting, but it sure would be nice to see some nice deer. just my :2cents:

As for my hunting season Minnesota was pretty slow saw some doe and small bucks never shot. As for North dakota it was a blast. We shot some great deer and i have fun doing it. Also got my Girl Friend to get her first deer.


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm having a hard time with the fact that you knowingly shot at "countless deer" with a scope you knew was screwed up.Some of those deer surely died slow agonizing deaths due to poor hits.Clean it up!


----------

